# Bell Tree Direct - 10.19.2014



## Jeremy

Good evening, good people of The Bell Tree!  Welcome to our sixth edition of Bell Tree Direct.  A year ago, the illustrious *Justin* posted our first Direct, so this marks the one year anniversary of the series!  He hosted many wonderful Directs over the past year!  However, this brings me to some very sad news.  Some of you may have already asked yourselves, "Respectable self, why is this Direct posted at the crack of 1 AM?  No less, why is *Jeremy* speaking to us; where is *Justin*?"   It gives me great pain to announce to you all that our beloved administrator *Justin*, has gone completely _missing_.

Upon hearing the news, I rushed to the nearest Bell Tree Bell Tower and I rang that bell with a great vim.  "_Ding ding ding,_" it rang.  But aside from the echoing dings, there was no response.  An eerie silence clung to the wind like a TBTer clings to a collectible.  So I ran to the nearest Bell Tree Horn Tower and I blew that horn with a mighty gust of breath.   "_Booowwaaaaaaaahmm_," it resonated.  Again, there was nothing but an eerie silence.  "_To the people, they must know!_" I yelled as I ran down the stairs of the horn tower.  And here I am now, coming to you, the people, in this dark hour with a message of grief, but a word of hope and encouragement!  For I know, in my heart of hearts, that our beloved admin *Justin* is out there somewhere alive and waiting for all of us to rescue him from the pits of despair!


*The Bulletin Board Returns​*
A few years ago we had an announcement board called The Bulletin Board, which was merged with Bell Tree HQ.  Due to the amount of stickied threads in Bell Tree HQ, we've decided to bring it back.  This board will contain useful threads like the Rules & Guidelines, as well as announcements.  It will also be the new home of our Directs!  




Some forums that have announcement boards allow members to post in the threads, while others create separate discussion threads.  For now, we will keep posting enabled in the board, but may change it in the future once we see how it works.  Let us know what you think.


*Loungers Build Treehouse, Tear Down Watercooler​*
We have another board change, but this one is far more drastic!  We have completely redone our gaming boards.  The Nintendo board has been promoted to a main board and has been renamed to Nintendo Treehouse.




Within the Treehouse are game franchise sub-boards, for TBT's most popular non-AC games: Pokemon and Smash Bros.  Of course, time will tell if Smash Bros can remain active.  So we'll decide at a later date if the board is only temporary.  We hope these changes will encourage everyone to discuss more of Nintendo's great games.




Gamers' Lounge as a board will now be the place for general and other gaming discussions.  We've deleted the XBox, Playstation, and PC Gaming boards since they were less active than others, but their discussions will live on in Gamers' Lounge.  Please be patient as we move everything around.  And if you find any Pokemon or Smash threads that should be moved to their respective boards, please report them, thanks!


*Coming Soon, The Bell Tree Fair 2014:  Celebrating Ten Years of The Bell Tree​*



I'm pleased to announce the fourth Bell Tree Fair coming later this year!  This year marks an _*extra special*_ occasion, because it's the year that TBT turns ten years old!  For those who are new and may not know, The Bell Tree Fair is an event that takes place around The Bell Tree's birthday.  It contains many contests, events, and prizes.  Last year's fair was a great success, and we hope this year's can be just as memorable.  Mark your calendars for November 22 - December 30th (tentative) and be on the look out for more information about the festivities soon.


*Multi-Shop​*
Multi-Shop is the name of a new feature that we'll be unveiling over the next couple of Bell Tree Directs.  We will be splitting up the shop into several specialized shops.  But it's more than just splitting it up, because most of these new shops will have new items.  We've added the first one today, so go check it out!   In the next Direct we'll have another new shop with brand new items, so you'll have to wait and see what we have in... _store_!  





*New AC Avatars​*
*Thunder* has created three more avatars for our AC Villagers collection!  We have Butch, Biskit and Wolfgang.












​
And with that, this is what I found among what *Justin* was working on.


*The Bell Tree Podcast Episode Two​*
With ABD interest rates plummeting at an all time record, the TBT staff got together to hatch a grand scheme to distract the people. How? SETTLE IT IN SMASH!

Listen to the second episode of The Bell Tree Podcast below to hear us discuss Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS, upcoming releases in October and November, and a special TBT announcement from Jeremy! PLUS we answer some of your Ask the Staff: Podcast Edition questions on air.

Stream it on YouTube here:






You can also download the podcast MP3 directly for listening on your phone or other music player by clicking here.

*Cast:*
*Justin*, *Jeremy*, *Prof Gallows (Curtis)*, *Kaiaa*, *Gandalf (Ben)*, *Tina, [REDACTED SURPRISE GUEST]*

*Topics & Timestamps:*
0:48 - Introduction

2:18 - Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS
20:30 - Nintendo 3DS Home Menu Themes
27:05 - CAPTAIN TOAD: Treasure Tracker
31:30 - Surprise Disruption
33:00 - Fantasy Life
34:18 - Bayonetta 2
34:40 - Civilization: Beyond Earth (CIV IN SPACE!)
36:05 - The Sims 4: Bell Tree Edition
37:37 - Pokemon Omega Ruby / Pokemon Alpha Sapphire

41:15 - Canadian Black Friday / Thanksgiving
42:28 - Jeremy's Special Announcement

47:25 - Ask the Staff: Podcast Edition
48:00 - Why are you doing another one?
48:53 - What made you want to be part of the staff?
55:25 - Who would win in a fight: Kaiaa or Tina?
57:15 - Flop's Disney Interrogation
1:02:55 - When did you start playing Animal Crossing? How did you find the series?
1:05:00 - What was your first video game ever?
1:07:25 - Did you join any other Animal Crossing forums before TBT and if so, what?
1:11:10 - How did you find TBT?
1:15:02 - Favorite collectible?

1:25:10 - Goodbye

_Editor's Note: This episode was recorded on the Canadian Thanksgiving weekend._

*Kaiaa asked me to include the following image as it is relevant to the Smash Bros. conversation:*






*Please leave any feedback on the show in its separate thread located here:*

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...st-Episode-Two-October-Smash-Bros-3DS-Special

*We're also accepting Ask the Staff questions for future episodes in this thread located here:
*
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?222885-Ask-the-Staff-Podcast-Edition


*We're on Twitter... again!​*
Long ago we used to have a Twitter for the forums. It's been a few years, but we're bringing it back today! We'll be tweeting forum announcements and updates among other things periodically, so give us a follow if you use Twitter. There might even be exclusives for our Twitter followers! You can find us *@thebelltree* or *by clicking here*. Hope to see you there!



​

*Restock​*
Hello! Thank you for skipping the entire direct to go straight to the restock section! Today we are restocking 1,000 cake collectibles! That is all for today. Thank you for your time.

Just kidding. The usual assortment of restocks in the Collectible section of the store are available. Cheers and good luck!! 


*2spooky4me​*
Can you feel it? There's something weird in the air... Maybe I'll go have a look and investigate after I finish writing up this announcement. Be on the lookout near the Shops in the coming days because I've been hearing rumblings from The Woods of some incoming stock.

*Sunday, October 19th:* Yellow Candy
*Thursday, October 23rd:* Red Candy
*Sunday, October 26th:* Green Candy
*Thursday, October 30th:* Blue Candy

We also have another candy in our testing labs, but it is very experimental and...


*That's All​*
Well thanks for joining today's Bell Tree Direct! That's all I have from *Justin* and I'm not really sure what he meant in that last part.  I hope he's okay!  As you help us search for him, tell us: what did you think of today's announcements?  Until next time, this has been *Jeremy*.  Godspeed.


----------



## Aradai

spoopy shop b)


----------



## f11

Rip Jubs tbh


----------



## Justin

Enjoy the Direct everyon-

*disappears*


----------



## Aradai

bought a Mori collectible ayyyy lmao


----------



## Blu Rose

Sparkanine said:


> bought a Mori collectible ayyyy lmao



I did tooooooooooooooooo!

*gets whisked away by powerful forces that be*

Well, I at least bought a collectible.


----------



## pengutango

OMG, I can't believe I actually got letters from the shop...  Of course, the stupid green one is out of place.... D:


----------



## Noctis

awe yeah got to purchase some of them collectibles.


----------



## Danielkang2

What did I get I don't even know lol


----------



## Solar

In love with the Nintendo Board's redesign thanks based staff. Also yay got 3 letters turn up


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Where are the free bells you scrooges


----------



## Solar

Hey jubs can I buy your Dark Candy for one bell even though it's worth millions


----------



## Hikari

Yay, Nintendo has it's own board now!


----------



## Danielkang2

Only yellow candys?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Also please tell me you guys will be pruning the Gamer's Lounge of pinned threads, it looks nasty right now.


----------



## Vizionari

Wha? How did I miss this xD


----------



## Zura

Can someone explain the dark candy please?


Also when is the woods being opened? Its my favorite place!


----------



## Jeremy

Tom said:


> Also please tell me you guys will be pruning the Gamer's Lounge of pinned threads, it looks nasty right now.



We're leaving it as is.  Just kidding, it's a work in progress.



Vizionari said:


> Wha? How did I miss this xD



My guess is because it's in this fancy new board!



Vaati said:


> Can someone explain the dark candy please?



What's dark candy?


----------



## Danielkang2

Why is there only yellow candy in the shop?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Vaati said:


> Can someone explain the dark candy please?



It's soul fragments of the lost aka people who make profits off selling collectibles and villagers.


----------



## Hikari

Danielkang2 said:


> Why is there only yellow candy in the shop?





> Sunday, October 19th: Yellow Candy
> Thursday, October 23rd: Red Candy
> Sunday, October 26th: Green Candy
> Thursday, October 30th: Blue Candy



The main post tells you when the others will be released. (It starts with Yellow.)


----------



## Zura

Tom said:


> It's soul fragments of the lost aka people who make profits off selling collectibles and villagers.



Ooooh ok SPOOOKY!


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> It's soul fragments of the lost aka people who make profits off selling collectibles and villagers.



I LIKE THIS.



Hikari said:


> The main post tells you when the others will be released. (It starts with Yellow.)



YOU'RE STILL ALIVE?


----------



## Greninja

Why can't I buy the yellow candy?


----------



## Zura

Greninja said:


> Why can't I buy the yellow candy?



Because you're not in costume duh...

Seriously idk...


----------



## Danielkang2

Are the candies going to be in unlimited stock


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Q: Will Gamer's Lounge be getting prefixes for PC, PS, Xbox, Multi (Multiplatform) and Mobile to supplement their now joint board?


----------



## Hikari

oath2order said:


> I LIKE THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE STILL ALIVE?



...No. I'm just a figment of your *imagination.*


----------



## Zura

This direct scared me because I have no money for the birthstone. 2spooky


----------



## Skyfall

I am so excited that Halloween is underway!  Thank you so much!  And here I was thinking it was just a dull Sat night watching tv with hubby, lol.


----------



## Danielkang2

Who got the dark candies?


----------



## Skyfall

Danielkang2 said:


> Who got the dark candies?



Justin is one of them, dont know who else got them

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love the beginning music of the pod cast!  And am very intrigued as to what the 10th birthday collectible will be.


----------



## Libra

Another Bell Tree Fair? Awesome! I'm definitely looking forward to that!!! <3


----------



## Danielkang2

Me too! ^^


----------



## Mario.

Will the dark candies be restock again?


----------



## Danielkang2

Jubs is like laughing in the corner saying NEVER muahahaha


----------



## kassie

Very excited for the TBT Fair, went on hiatus last year when it was going on.


----------



## Zura

So should you keep the dark candy or give it away?


----------



## Danielkang2

Mods weren't the purpose of the dark candys to give them away could you give some away and not hoard them? (Don't kill me.)


----------



## LilD

Excited for upcoming candy set and festivities!  That dark candy..mystery flavor


----------



## BungoTheElf

EXCITED FOR THE FAIRRRR CANT WAIT OMG <333

Ill be sure to follow on twitter when I get on my laptop :D


----------



## oath2order

What I did while I listened to the podcast:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/tags.php?tag=pokemon

http://www.belltreeforums.com/tags.php?tag=smash+bros

Takes a bit of time for the tag to update but it SHOULD very soon be listing all the threads that are related to those games

  

Fantasy Life can't wait.

<3 tina OR/AS represnt

jesus ****ing christ my ears rip the ****ing headphone users oh my god.



Danielkang2 said:


> Who got the dark candies?



3 people.

1:02:47 - IT'S ME QUESTION <3 <3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- - - Post Merge - - -



Danielkang2 said:


> Mods weren't the purpose of the dark candys to give them away could you give some away and not hoard them? (Don't kill me.)



Someone's mad that he didn't get one.


----------



## Skyfall

I do feel like having a bulletin board makes things cleaner.  As oppose to everything being in hq.


----------



## Shirohibiki

god bless the mods
thank you all for being awesome!!!!  cant wait for the fair and everything else new ;v; <3333


----------



## Justin

Whoops forgot to include this, it's very important:

*Kaiaa asked me to include the following image as it is relevant to the Smash Bros. conversation:*


----------



## Murray

wow and i thought kaiaa was bad at video games


----------



## Leela

Did everything get restocked? Because it looks like everything's been and gone lol. 

I always miss the restock! Therefore, I will never sleep again :3


----------



## Sanaki

It happened like 3 hours and 45 minutes ago, I missed it too lol


----------



## Debra

New event, it sounds like fun ^_^ Already purchased the yellow candy. Can't wait to see what's next!

/sudden urge to hoard tbt


----------



## Jake

About time you finally make a Pokemon board
#priorities


----------



## Lassy

hehehehe, finally some action in this forum, pretty sure those restocks are going to spice everything 
Excited to see what kind of new collectibles there's going to be *_*


----------



## epona

thanks 4 the shoutout ben


----------



## effluo

Gah.. Always too late for the restocks!

Can't wait for the Fair though! ^_______^


----------



## Coach

I'm ashamed of myself for being asleep. I missed everything! I'm also annoyed you crushed my cake dreams.


----------



## Sanaki

go buy them all again, you got plenty of TBT


----------



## Horus

Coach said:


> I'm ashamed of myself for being asleep. I missed everything! I'm also annoyed you crushed my cake dreams.



_Thanks a lot_ Coach.

Now buy the other 900~


----------



## FancyThat

Can't believe I missed the re stock, oh well one day. Looking forward to the Halloween event .


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

so..Justin is dead?...
ok, whos bringing the cupckaes!


----------



## LyraVale

Excited about the fair! 

Also if you guys want people to actually pass the dark candy around, it has to be a serious curse, like losing TBT every day you have it or something. I'm curious to know what the curse is though...


----------



## Gregriii

How I hate the timezones u.u 

We will have a restock for Europe?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Thanks guys.

I wonder what the curse is... Dark Candy tastes of death.


----------



## FireNinja1

Gregriii said:


> How I hate the timezones u.u
> 
> We will have a restock for Europe?



Based on the past, I wouldn't get your hopes up too high, but I also wouldn't be surprised if there's a short notice restock at like 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## device

I am rather annoyed about this, why is it only Americans this site cares about?

Other timezones should get a chance at collectibles too.​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I really missed out on the chocolate cake collectibles.

That's okay, I won't do any shopping for a while anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But at least I like the new forum organization.


----------



## Danielkang2

lol I'm screenshotted woohoo!


----------



## Coach

I really want a Europe restock later today or something.


----------



## Trundle

aww you're saving my question for the podcast during the 10th anniversary  <3


----------



## Danielkang2

Will you giveaway dark candy/jack items lantern and scroll on Halloween or a restock?


----------



## Ashtot

I just wanted to say thanks to the Staff for all your hard work, this is some top notch stuff that you guys are doing!


----------



## Nerd House

VanishingKira said:


> I am rather annoyed about this, why is it only Americans this site cares about?
> 
> ​



What? Americans got the restock at 1AM. When normal people like me are dead asleep.


----------



## Mao

Only like, 8 hours late *sob* 
But thank you to the mods for the hard work ^_^


----------



## Zuko

I don't really understand who the restock was for.... it was basically people who are awake at ridiculous times really..

6am in the UK, on a sunday.
1am in the Us... on a sunday....


----------



## Kammeh

Adol the Red said:


> What? Americans got the restock at 1AM. When normal people like me are dead asleep.


This.
 I literally just woke up. xD


----------



## pengutango

Zuko said:


> I don't really understand who the restock was for.... it was basically people who are awake at ridiculous times really..
> 
> 6am in the UK, on a sunday.
> 1am in the Us... on a sunday....



My guess, people in Asia and Australia. *shrug*


----------



## SharJoY

I really like that the candies are being stocked in shifts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Zuko said:


> I don't really understand who the restock was for.... it was basically people who are awake at ridiculous times really..
> 
> 6am in the UK, on a sunday.
> 1am in the Us... on a sunday....



It was 1 AM from where you live when it's 12 AM here. I'm also wondering if Central Time is the default time zone for TBT.


----------



## Truffle

Thanks for the update and taking the time to do all of this for TBT! Enjoyed listening to the second podcast. Really excited for the Bell Tree Fair, and by the looks of it most others are as well.



Jeremy said:


>



That gif though....

-----

To all of you complaining about the timing of this in Europe: What Adol said is basically my thought. Depending on which region you're in, this really wasn't too bad of timing and maybe even harder for the East Coast of the USA. About 7:15 am for France/Germany, and 6:15 for United Kingdom.  Anyone who happened not to be sleeping got a little bit lucky. Instead of complaining, be happy that this may lower prices on a few of the collectibles that you want. There's still lots of chances to catch the candy restocks throughout this month.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm not sure what the candy is for, so I bought 4 just in case. I'll probably feed 3 to the apples (apples love to eat candy).


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Adol the Red said:


> What? Americans got the restock at 1AM. When normal people like me are dead asleep.



lmao. yep it's great for the west coast though (which I am not)


----------



## Superpenguin

Zuko said:


> I don't really understand who the restock was for.



The Direct was intended for everyone; the restocks just accompany the Directs.


----------



## LambdaDelta

glad to see people are still selfish and whining about restock times


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> glad to see people are still selfish and whining about restock times



Please do not troll. We all like to get collectibles.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Stating facts isn't trolling.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> Stating facts isn't trolling.



I was talking about when you said that "you're glad to see them whine" about restock times.

I wonder when the other candies will be restocked.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Anyways...

Should've named the Smash Bros. board Smash Dojo or something imo.


I mean you guys already ripped off the Treehouse name, so no guilt can be had, right?


----------



## nard

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder when the other candies will be restocked.





...?



Um.





It says in the OP.


----------



## Lock

Besides the restock, has anyone discussed the part about Justin?  Kinda interested in more elaboration there. I gave it to the morning to see if anyone expanded more, but it's mostly been about the collectibles.  We all know any that get bought are just gunna end up in the tbt marketplace. 

I'll be catching back up with the podcast later today.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Lockfancy said:


> Besides the restock, has anyone discussed the part about Justin?  Kinda interested in more elaboration there. I gave it to the morning to see if anyone expanded more, but it's mostly been about the collectibles.  We all know any that get bought are just gunna end up in the tbt marketplace.
> 
> I'll be catching back up with the podcast later today.


lol, since I saw Justin online this morning ..it probably has to do with the woods and Halloween


----------



## oath2order

Awesome stuff with the forum and all people care about is the restock -_-


----------



## Lock

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol, since I saw Justin online this morning ..it probably has to do with the woods and Halloween



What's the woods and Halloween? (Thanks for the reply btw) 
This is my first year on Bell Tree so I tried not to  look like a noob but I think I got roped in.


----------



## f11

#WESTCOASTBESTCOAST


----------



## Solar

Justin said:


> Whoops forgot to include this, it's very important:
> 
> *Kaiaa asked me to include the following image as it is relevant to the Smash Bros. conversation:*



YESS KAIAA PALUTENA PLAYERS REPRESENT THIS MAKES ME SO HAPPY


----------



## lazuli

so the yellow candy is unlimited for today or smth?


----------



## LilD

computertrash said:


> so the yellow candy is unlimited for today or smth?




Today it seems so.  Candy schedule is in newest bell tree direct!


----------



## Ashtot

oath2order said:


> Awesome stuff with the forum and all people care about is the restock -_-



I know right? Honestly the staff here do an amazing job and work hard to give the community awesome new features, updates, etc. They can't cater to everyone, but they're doing they're doing an exceptional job.


----------



## Gracelia

First thing I looked for is, the free bells link~ but none this time :3
/readsupdate/


----------



## f11

Gracelia said:


> First thing I looked for is, the free bells link~ but none this time :3
> /readsupdate/


Jubs said its there, just hidden very well.


----------



## Gracelia

C r y s t a l said:


> Jubs said its there, just hidden very well.



o. thanks


----------



## Guero101

Disappointed.... missed it all. Why did this happen so late at night?


----------



## LilD

C r y s t a l said:


> Jubs said its there, just hidden very well.



re re-reading lol
Ty!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Nyx81 said:


> Is it gone by now?
> Thanks



I hope not :c


----------



## Sholee

where is justin....?


----------



## tamagotchi

I guess it was a little too late for me. Oh, well. What can ya' do? Either way, congrats to all of the people who got some nice collectibles. c:

10th Anniversary sounds promising.


----------



## nard

where is the free bells link u will tell me or perish



I like the separate Smash Bros. sub-forum now. It's easier to keep the SSB4 threads in reach.


----------



## Gracelia

Took several attempts but with dat perfect timing, I finally saw what this flashing image on the direct banner was.



Spoiler


----------



## LilD

Gracelia said:


> Took several attempts but with dat perfect timing, I finally saw what this flashing image on the direct banner was.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I saw that too!  I thought my iPad was going crazy..or my brain


----------



## SharJoY

I see it flashing, but when I click nothing happens.


----------



## lazuli

mysticoma said:


> I see it flashing, but when I click nothing happens.



its just an image. just because it flashes doesnt mean its a link. just spoopy.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Gracelia said:


> First thing I looked for is, the free bells link~ but none this time :3
> /readsupdate/



EEEEEEE...still can't find it. lmao


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

PrayingMantis10 said:


> EEEEEEE...still can't find it. lmao



Me either x)


----------



## lazuli

i dont think there is a link? ive hovered through all the text and theres nothin.


----------



## Zuko

I re-re-re read it all. cant find it .-.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Awesome stuff with the forum and all people care about is the restock -_-



Consumer mentality yo. Wait until we actually turn TBT into a legit business and start offering loyalty cards at a marked up price so you can get 'discounts'.

Really though, it's unavoidable on our site. The majority only really care about what they can get an collect instead of any actual improvements being done. At least there are a few that notice and appreciate the other features.


----------



## Gracelia

PrayingMantis10 said:


> EEEEEEE...still can't find it. lmao



It was a trap! I'm starting to think it doesn't exist!

 /goingcrazy/


----------



## LambdaDelta

Who hovers over text?

just quote everything and ctrl/command+f url


----------



## lazuli

LambdaDelta said:


> Who hovers over text?
> 
> just quote everything and ctrl/command+f url



ok chill

oh hey............... theres some users here who are like 10 or smth right
is
is the bell tree older than them

wow


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm always chill


----------



## Gracelia

LambdaDelta said:


> Who hovers over text?
> 
> just quote everything and ctrl/command+f url



well that solves _everything_, thanks!

(no i didn't find it)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Skyfall said:


> I love the beginning music of the pod cast!  And am very intrigued as to what the 10th birthday collectible will be.



Was hoping someone would like it! I really thought the idea of having the slashing noise and the music from the AC stage would be good but I wasn't sure if anyone would mention it.


----------



## lazuli

yyyyep. no secret links sorry guys that are wasting your time trying to find it.

hhey. arent there a few users that are like 9. the bell tree is going to be older than them the thought is terrifying


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Prof Gallows said:


> Consumer mentality yo. Wait until we actually turn TBT into a legit business and start offering loyalty cards at a marked up price so you can get 'discounts'.
> 
> Really though, it's unavoidable on our site. The majority only really care about what they can get an collect instead of any actual improvements being done. At least there are a few that notice and appreciate the other features.


lol. The reality is I would happily pay for this forum ..


----------



## Princess

Jas0n swears like a sailor


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Princess said:


> Jas0n swears like a sailor


so true!


----------



## SharJoY

Prof Gallows said:


> Consumer mentality yo. Wait until we actually turn TBT into a legit business and start offering loyalty cards at a marked up price so you can get 'discounts'.
> 
> Really though, it's unavoidable on our site. The majority only really care about what they can get an collect instead of any actual improvements being done. At least there are a few that notice and appreciate the other features.



I have to respectively disagree.  Not everyone is going to comment on every "items/changes" posted in a direct.  For example, myself - I only play ACNL, so the changes to the forum in regards to the gamers lounge, etc, isn't something I would comment on.  Also, with over 53K members, the majority are not going to post about the direct. Yes, for a small portion of the members, the collectibles is a bigger factor to their time on Bell Tree.  For me it has become a focus....my main town is pretty much complete, and I do not play other games.  So the collectibles is something fun for me to work on.  So for me, even though I may not comment on every factor of the Direct's announcements such as improvements, I do notice them and appreciate them.  I think it is a shame to lump everyone into the category of "not caring" about things other than collectibles.  You know kind of like women lumping all men into the "jerks" category, lol.


----------



## LilD

Princess said:


> Jas0n swears like a sailor



lots of bombs haha
Sounds like good times


----------



## Jas0n

Princess said:


> Jas0n swears like a sailor



I think Justin swore more than me during the podcast. I was doing it purposely when I first came in!

Most of my other beeps didn't include any cursing and it was just Justin being mean and censoring my opinions


----------



## Princess

Jas0n said:


> I think Justin swore more than me during the podcast. I was doing it purposely when I first came in!
> 
> Most of my other beeps didn't include any cursing and it was just Justin being mean and censoring my opinions



StopOppressingJason2k14

---

Anyway, another enjoyable podcast! Good job everyone


----------



## Prof Gallows

mysticoma said:


> I have to respectively disagree.  Not everyone is going to comment on every "items/changes" posted in a direct.  For example, myself - I only play ACNL, so the changes to the forum in regards to the gamers lounge, etc, isn't something I would comment on.  Also, with over 53K members, the majority are not going to post about the direct. Yes, for a small portion of the members, the collectibles is a bigger factor to their time on Bell Tree.  For me it has become a focus....my main town is pretty much complete, and I do not play other games.  So the collectibles is something fun for me to work on.  So for me, even though I may not comment on every factor of the Direct's announcements such as improvements, I do notice them and appreciate them.  I think it is a shame to lump everyone into the category of "not caring" about things other than collectibles.  You know kind of like women lumping all men into the "jerks" category, lol.



Then I'll rephrase my statement and say that the majority of people that care to post in our direct threads tend to only care about restocks or item announcements. I'm not lumping anyone into categories, just using the numbers I can see.


----------



## tamagotchi

Oh, hey! I like the new avatars, not sure why I just noticed them. The backgrounds look real nice, it kinda' looks like there's the Eiffel Tower in the back. Or just a tower. Either one.


----------



## Bird

RetroT said:


> Oh, hey! I like the new avatars, not sure why I just noticed them. The backgrounds look real nice, it kinda' looks like there's the Eiffel Tower in the back. Or just a tower. Either one.



The backgrounds are from this image:


----------



## tamagotchi

Bird said:


> The backgrounds are from this image:



Damn, I was way off. Should have guessed it, lol.

acutally wait I still got the tower yessssss


----------



## Alex_x27

Is that Satoru Iwata yelling "Success" with a pumpkin as a hat I see fadely in the announcement?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Alex_x27 said:


> Is that Satoru Iwata yelling "Success" with a pumpkin as a hat I see fadely in the announcement?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What's the candy supposed to be for? Is it for Jack, or just a collectible? If it's the latter, I'll probably feed the spare candy to the apples.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Consumer mentality yo. Wait until we actually turn TBT into a legit business and start offering loyalty cards at a marked up price so you can get 'discounts'.
> 
> Really though, it's unavoidable on our site. The majority only really care about what they can get an collect instead of any actual improvements being done. At least there are a few that notice and appreciate the other features.



Loyalty cards hahaha. Im imagining thatll be like Target RedCards where each mod has a conversion rate


----------



## Zane

Justin said:


> Whoops forgot to include this, it's very important:
> 
> *Kaiaa asked me to include the following image as it is relevant to the Smash Bros. conversation:*



this is important

I was too tired last night to read the whole direct but now that I do sounds like some cool stuff going on, I'll be here this time for the fair so interested to see what that's like. And I'm enjoying the new board organization, especially the Gamer's Lounge.


----------



## SharJoY

> New AC Avatars
> 
> Thunder has created three more avatars for our AC Villagers collection! We have Butch, Biskit and Wolfgang.



I hope he does more in the future......like maybe Bianca, or Zell, or Tia, or Bruce.....hint hint.


----------



## Prof Gallows

computertrash said:


> yyyyep. no secret links sorry guys that are wasting your time trying to find it.



Think you might want to keep checking. I'm sure the link will stick around well in to the end, just gotta find it. ;]


----------



## SharJoY

Prof Gallows said:


> Think you might want to keep checking. I'm sure the link will stick around well in to the end, just gotta find it. ;]




ok....back to hunting for that elusive link.....


----------



## LilD

Prof Gallows said:


> Think you might want to keep checking. I'm sure the link will stick around well in to the end, just gotta find it. ;]



I had given up, thanks for the tip.  Re-r- re-reading, I'm really bad at this.


----------



## Danielkang2

What's the link?


----------



## Vizionari

I still can't find the link...re-reading again...


----------



## SharJoY

I give up....my heads hurts now, lol.


----------



## Danielkang2

Can someone tell me  whaat you guys are reading?


----------



## SharJoY

Danielkang2 said:


> Can someone tell me  whaat you guys are reading?



The bell tree direct.  We are/were looking for the link for the free TBTs


----------



## Vizionari

Danielkang2 said:


> Can someone tell me  whaat you guys are reading?



the OP


----------



## Greninja

I give up too I can't find it


----------



## Danielkang2

What does the link do?


----------



## Vizionari

Danielkang2 said:


> What does the link do?



...

Gives you bells?


----------



## f11

go read other directs to find it daniel


----------



## LambdaDelta

Where are people even getting this free TBT idea from in the first place?


----------



## Greninja

Danielkang2 said:


> What does the link do?



Ninja'd


----------



## LyraVale

As many times as I've re-read the OP, I'm still confused about the difference now between HQ and the Bulletin Board...what goes where? The Direct is on one and the podcast is on the other....huh? I guess maybe things are still being sorted out?

I do appreciate the work the staff puts on this site. These directs are a good time for us all to regularly say that.


----------



## f11

LambdaDelta said:


> Where are people even getting this free TBT idea from in the first place?


From every single direct made theres always been free bells.


----------



## SharJoY

LambdaDelta said:


> Where are people even getting this free TBT idea from in the first place?



In past directs there has been a link to get gree TBTs, last month it was for 50TBT I believe, and in the past that link was obvious.


----------



## LambdaDelta

C r y s t a l said:


> From every single direct made theres always been free bells.



Surprised I've never heard anybody bring it up before then.


----------



## LyraVale

I'll look harder once someone actually finds it. For some reason, I don't think it's there yet....there's a lot of hinting at things to come, it might be one of them??


----------



## Maruchan

mysticoma said:


> In past directs there has been a link to get gree TBTs, last month it was for 50TBT I believe, and in the past that link was obvious.



It was in the *9.8.14 Direct*. Yup. Got 50 free bells when you click on a particular link within there

*ETA: *Just realize it's *this* BTD people are referring to, but why, of course.
My bad. Nevermind. Moving on. XD

Seems like whatever free bells they have, it's well hidden. 
*go read the rest of the pages*


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

yeah its weird there are no free bells
and can someone explain the dark candy in the shop?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

mysticoma said:


> The bell tree direct.  We are/were looking for the link for the free TBTs



This is what I get for telling Jubs I F3 for the word bells.


----------



## LyraVale

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> yeah its weird there are no free bells
> and can someone explain the dark candy in the shop?



I don't think we know really...I don't know if any members got one. Justin got one, and then disappeared. Spoooooky~

Is there a way to see who got the other 2?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Tom said:


> This is what I get for telling Jubs I F3 for the word bells.



huh?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> I don't think we know really...I don't know if any members got one. Justin got one, and then disappeared. Spoooooky~
> 
> Is there a way to see who got the other 2?



idk but if ur reading this & you have one tell us!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> huh?



Most browsers let you press F3 on your keyboard to search for terms, every direct I'd search for Bells.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

ohh ok


----------



## Superpenguin

LyraVale said:


> Is there a way to see who got the other 2?



Brad and Princess have the other too. May the harassing begin.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Still haven't found the free bells yet?


I'll give you another hint, you won't find it by reading.


----------



## Flop

Love the new Board layouts, guys. Thanks!


----------



## LyraVale

Superpenguin said:


> Brad and Princess have the other too. May the harassing begin.



Oh, so they actually bought them? I was thinking they went to the staff, and then the staff was going to do something with them. Hmmm...well, have they found what the curse is yet? (IDK those users, so I'm hoping either they'll answer this or someone who's friends with them knows...)


----------



## Flop

LyraVale said:


> Oh, so they actually bought them? I was thinking they went to the staff, and then the staff was going to do something with them. Hmmm...well, have they found what the curse is yet? (IDK those users, so I'm hoping either they'll answer this or someone who's friends with them knows...)


No, they were distributed during an event. They were the lucky/unlucky people who got them.


----------



## Coach

Princess has one from 2012 though


----------



## LyraVale

Fierce said:


> No, they were distributed during an event. They were the lucky/unlucky people who got them.



Oh I was talking about the ones from last night...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> Still haven't found the free bells yet?
> 
> 
> I'll give you another hint, you won't find it by reading.



I've literally clicked on every thing. Every....thing... :/


----------



## Greninja

^^^


----------



## nard

We need more hints, Gallows. ;-;


----------



## Greninja

Fuzzling said:


> We need more hints, Gallows. ;-;



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Coach

Can we please have a consonant and two vowels?


----------



## Flop

Coach said:


> Can we please have a consonant and two vowels?


Noo

Guys, I don't think there are any. Lol. I'm not going to bother looking


----------



## f11

inb4 watch podcast


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

C r y s t a l said:


> inb4 watch podcast



wha-?


----------



## Locket

Vaati said:


> Also when is the woods being opened? Its my favorite place!



Friday February 13, 2015. 

Can't wait until I get home to listen >.<


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

ugh help mod senpaiiisss

- - - Post Merge - - -

I see you *Prof Gallows*...


----------



## oath2order

Found em


----------



## Greninja

oath2order said:


> Found em



Ur joking right?


----------



## oath2order

Greninja said:


> Ur joking right?



Nope. I got the 100


----------



## Superpenguin

Greninja said:


> Ur joking right?



Oath never has more than 100 TBT Bells. He found it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> ugh help mod senpaiiisss
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I see you *Prof Gallows*...


----------



## Greninja

oath2order said:


> Nope. I got the 100



Ok then where r they?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Greninja said:


> Ok then where r they?



I think it's a secret.


----------



## Gracelia

It only gives 50 TBT though? Unless redeemable more than once (which has never been the case).


----------



## Skyfall

Omg.  I am having bad flashbacks to the easter egg hunt.  That sucked up my entire weekend.  Now I have to find it.  (100 tbt is like... 10 mil bells these days!)


----------



## oath2order

Gracelia said:


> It only gives 50 TBT though? Unless redeemable more than once (which has never been the case).



I guess since it was so well hidden they upped the bell count


----------



## SharJoY

I figured it out (thanks to some hints), I only got 50 though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Nope. I got the 100



Stop that lol.


It's only 50 bells like usual and you can only redeem it once.


----------



## Vizionari

I figured it out but I guess I'm too late because I didn't get any :/


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Stop that lol.
> 
> 
> It's only 50 bells like usual and you can only redeem it once.



OKAY FINE.

You gotta admit it was funny


----------



## Gracelia

oath2order said:


> I guess since it was so well hidden they upped the bell count





Prof Gallows said:


> Stop that lol.
> 
> 
> It's only 50 bells like usual and you can only redeem it once.



Yeah. It's just 50, since I redeemed it a while ago too. 
Tsk, tsk, oath!11!


----------



## LilD

I tried for two oath, u got me 
Shame on me


----------



## Cory

found it kekekekkek


----------



## nard

/still cant find it


----------



## Greninja

-cries in corner-


----------



## Zulehan

I almost have this secret code figured out. Just working out the last few lines.


----------



## Greninja

Would being on a mobile device affect it?


----------



## Cory

Greninja said:


> Would being on a mobile device affect it?



i don't know would it?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cory said:


> i don't know would it?


----------



## Greninja

Prof Gallows said:


>



:/


----------



## LilD

Lol thanks Obama


----------



## Bird

Found it.


----------



## oath2order

Nyx81 said:


> Lol thanks Obama



I think you mean Oathbama.


----------



## Skyfall

You mods/admins, so evil... That was very well hidden.  And the thing is, i actually did do it, but just didnt have the patience to do it to the end.  I guess there is virtue in completing things.  

By the way, that was the type of special hell easter weekend was, for those of you who werent here for that.  (No, I am joking, i actually really enjoyed easter).


----------



## Superpenguin

Bird said:


> Found it.



YAY BIRD SO PROUD OF YOU!
Tell me


----------



## Coach

Welp, never gonna find it.


----------



## Bird

Superpenguin said:


> YAY BIRD SO PROUD OF YOU!
> Tell me



Can't tell you. lel. It took me the time to actually do it. Good luck. :>


----------



## VillageDweller

i found it  ok !!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Skyfall said:


> You mods/admins, so evil... That was very well hidden.  And the thing is, i actually did do it, but just didnt have the patience to do it to the end.  I guess there is virtue in completing things.
> 
> By the way, that was the type of special hell easter weekend was, for those of you who werent here for that.  (No, I am joking, i actually really enjoyed easter).



hahaha I'm glad you liked it. Honestly I didn't even know this hidden bell thing was being done but I managed to find it and decided to mess around with people while I had the chance to.


----------



## Coach

Yee, I got it.


----------



## Cory

lol all twenty five have been claimed. It was at the very end of the podcast


----------



## LyraVale

wow, I would have never got that without all the hints! lol tricky tricky 

heck I almost didn't get it even with all the hints :/


----------



## SharJoY

Prof Gallows said:


> hahaha I'm glad you liked it. Honestly I didn't even know this hidden bell thing was being done but I managed to find it and decided to mess around with people while I had the chance to.



I can picture you rolling with  evil laughter while we were pulling our hair out trying to figure it out.  Thanks for the clues.


----------



## LyraVale

I really thought it was a twitter thing, because of the way it said exclusives for twitter followers... :c


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Cory said:


> lol all twenty five have been claimed. It was at the very end of the podcast



I just got some so clearly not all claimed lol.


----------



## LyraVale

Tom said:


> I just got some so clearly not all claimed lol.



Yeah I got mine after that comment too...so I'd recommend people keep trying it if they figure out what to do


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Tom said:


> Q: Will Gamer's Lounge be getting prefixes for PC, PS, Xbox and Mobile to supplement their now joint board?



This would be great, Gamer's Lounge seems so unorganized right now...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Will Gamer's Lounge be getting prefixes for PC, PS, Xbox, *Multi (Multiplatform)* and Mobile to supplement their now joint board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be great, Gamer's Lounge seems so unorganized right now...
Click to expand...


Very much so.  I mean yeah nobody posted in the PS and Xbox boards like they did PC, but there's also threads where some abbreviations take on a whole new meaning for a different system.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> Very much so.  I mean yeah nobody posted in the PS and Xbox boards like they did PC, but there's also threads where some abbreviations take on a whole new meaning for a different system.



I suggested prefixes but it didn't really get a good reaction. Might wanna make a point of backing it up to see if they will get added. Would just be for Xbox, PS, and PC and Multi probably. I don't really think mobile gaming needs one. But I'm not the one that decides that though so you never know. Just my current thoughts on it.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> I suggested prefixes but it didn't really get a good reaction. Might wanna make a point of backing it up to see if they will get added. Would just be for Xbox, PS, and PC and Multi probably. I don't really think mobile gaming needs one. But I'm not the one that decides that though so you never know. Just my current thoughts on it.



pls jer pls


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prof Gallows said:


> I suggested prefixes but it didn't really get a good reaction. Might wanna make a point of backing it up to see if they will get added. Would just be for Xbox, PS, and PC and Multi probably. I don't really think mobile gaming needs one. But I'm not the one that decides that though so you never know. Just my current thoughts on it.



I wasn't going to include mobile originally, but there has been mobile discussions in the past so I figured why not? Plus I'm on a mobile game stint and it'd be really cool seeing if there's others playing a few games I am. I've seen suggestions in the past for a Mobile board and I really didn't think there would be enough discussion for a board, but since everything is lumped together for the Lounge a prefix might make more sense. 

Especially say for example I wanted to talk about Heroes of Dragon Age vs Dragon Age the series. Topic could be just focused on the Android/iOS game instead of the overall series since Inquisition is coming.


----------



## Flop

Tom said:


> I wasn't going to include mobile originally, but there has been mobile discussions in the past so I figured why not? Plus I'm on a mobile game stint and it'd be really cool seeing if there's others playing a few games I am. I've seen suggestions in the past for a Mobile board and I really didn't think there would be enough discussion for a board, but since everything is lumped together for the Lounge a prefix might make more sense.
> 
> Especially say for example I wanted to talk about Heroes of Dragon Age vs Dragon Age the series. Topic could be just focused on the Android/iOS game instead of the overall series since Inquisition is coming.


I tried this ages ago. It wasn't received warmly, which is understandable.


----------



## Cory

JUSTIN IS HERE!!!


----------



## Justin

Congrats to everyone who found my hidden code.   Also screw you Cory.


----------



## oath2order

Thanks for the Pear and Orange *restock* Justin


----------



## Greninja

Justin said:


> Congrats to everyone who found my hidden code.   Also screw you Cory.



Bahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Cory

Justin said:


> Congrats to everyone who found my hidden code.   Also screw you Cory.



I found it. So are you congratulating me and screwing me?


----------



## lazuli

is justin going to die because he has a dark candy


----------



## Aradai

computertrash said:


> is justin going to die because he has a dark candy



he could already be dead.

rip.


----------



## Greninja

^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

i hope prof gallows gets the dark candy next for trolling and "disappear"

- - - Post Merge - - -

i hope prof gallows gets the dark candy next for trolling and "disappear"


----------



## Zura

So does your account get banned or something if you don't give the candy to someone else?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

i got it!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> So does your account get banned or something if you don't give the candy to someone else?



I don't think so..


----------



## ryan88

i missed it!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vaati said:


> So does your account get banned or something if you don't give the candy to someone else?



Yup.

IP and email permabanned, and the staff will begin a tradition of ridiculing you and anyone else that got b& because candy every future direct/podcast.


----------



## ryan88

WHY! i bought 10 yellow candys for no reason

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyone want to buy for 38 tbt each?


----------



## Lock

I didn't get to investigate the Direct yesterday night cause I was too busy dranking and watching college football. 

But, great podcast everyone! I have to say I was reluctant to get Super Smash for the 3DS cause I wanted to wait for the WiiU version. I got suckered in cause of peer pressure and I agree that the game just doesn't seem to fit the 3DS like I hoped. 

Also didn't know about the Animal Crossing Plaza being shut down until I heard the podcast. Thats a shame, cause my kid and I use it for background music all the time. 

Also that secret code still seems to work and I'm like super late with it. Thanks for the tbt!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone notice that the Gyroid NPC has a strange amount of cake collectibles and a cherry?


----------



## Adventure9

I think I was too late with the secret code OTL 

Thanks anyways and great podcast


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Awsome podcast. I joined TBT Forum in February so this will be my first time experiencing the fair. I'm so excited.


----------



## Danielkang2

So by Oct 23 for the red candy+restock do they mean midnight or sometime during that day?


----------



## spamurai

There's 4 directs, one for each candy.
I'm guessing they'll be less of each candy, each time making the last candy the rarest...

Also dark candy is back :O


----------



## Danielkang2

Only Jubs Jeremy Pally and another mod have the dark candy. The one Pally has is from last year. So "technically" the dark candy isn't back.


----------



## spamurai

Danielkang2 said:


> Only Jubs Jeremy Pally and another mod have the dark candy. The one Pally has is from last year. So "technically" the dark candy isn't back.



Yeh, but they'll soon be distributed to other members like last year


----------



## Flop

Danielkang2 said:


> Only Jubs Jeremy Pally and another mod have the dark candy. The one Pally has is from last year. So "technically" the dark candy isn't back.


Brad has one.


----------



## Danielkang2

Who is the mystery 3rd person to get the dark candy this restock?  Jeremy Jubs and who???


----------



## spamurai

Danielkang2 said:


> Who is the mystery 3rd person to get the dark candy this restock?  Jeremy Jubs and who???



It won't matter cos they'll keep getting passed around between loads of people anyway


----------



## Danielkang2

The mystery behind it is that they aren't giftable lol Even if it was nobody would because it's so rare. People were offering 10k-60k for this thing when they thought it was giftable. o.0


----------



## lazuli

Danielkang2 said:


> The mystery behind it is that they aren't giftable lol Even if it was nobody would because it's so rare. People were offering 10k-60k for this thing when they thought it was giftable. o.0



if they arent giftable, then wwhy does justin's say it wwas from jeremy HMM


----------



## Danielkang2

All part of the mystery I guess. He's a admin he can make collectibles lol so I bet he could do that.


----------



## spamurai

I'm not sure how but you do pass them on when you get it because it's cursed.
Whether it's through other means than 'gifting' I dunno...


----------



## Kaiaa

I suppose we'll just have to wait and see about the mysterious black candy OoOoOoOoO!
(On a side note, it was once giftable for Halloween back before collectibles were a big deal. Back when we had to walk to school in the snow, uphill, both ways!)


----------



## TykiButterfree

Awesome! I want all of the candies!  Jack's shop is the best!


----------



## lazuli

Kaiaa said:


> I suppose we'll just have to wait and see about the mysterious black *dark* candy OoOoOoOoO!
> (On a side note, it was once giftable for Halloween back before collectibles were a big deal. Back when we had to walk to school in the snow, uphill, both ways!)



kaiaa youre making yourself look old OH WAIT YOU ARE.


----------



## f11

Kaiaa said:


> I suppose we'll just have to wait and see about the mysterious black candy OoOoOoOoO!
> (On a side note, it was once giftable for Halloween back before collectibles were a big deal. Back when we had to walk to school in the snow, uphill, both ways!)


remeber last time you said something like this in the woods!?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

C r y s t a l said:


> remeber last time you said something like this in the woods!?



lmao. Justin is already in the woods so he can't save her


----------



## lazuli

justin is gone forever rest in fkcing PIECES
now tbt needs a new admin


----------



## PrayingMantis10

computertrash said:


> justin is gone forever rest in fkcing PIECES
> now tbt needs a new admin



You better go in the woods and save him. This is his forum..without him we are all dead.


----------



## lazuli

PrayingMantis10 said:


> You better go in the woods and save him. This is his forum..without him we are all dead.



i am just a little girl i cannot do this
maybe if somebody paid me tbt i'd do it. >:3c


----------



## Silversea

Admins can do whatever they want to a website, and since The Woods is made of 0s and 1s we all know he is fine.

Unless Jeremy sacked him and took away his admin powers. !controversy

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/savejustin and http://www.belltreeforums.com/selectbanjeremy 
don't work, we are all doomed.


----------



## Lock

I've got a bad feel about this scoob.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah Post merging cause I just saw Ecco the Dolphin. 

Tubes of Medusa... Oh snap.


----------



## Sholee

OoO... new candy!! can't wait to see what it is

(lollipop?)


----------



## Lock

Sholee said:


> OoO... new candy!! can't wait to see what it is
> 
> (lollipop?)



I think there needs to be a Snicker bar.
Cause Godzilla is awesome, except when he's hungry.


----------



## Kaiaa

computertrash said:


> kaiaa youre making yourself look old OH WAIT YOU ARE.



If 22 is old,I'm looking pretty darn good for my age


----------



## Aradai

day 2 since Justin's dissapearance and no ones interested in looking.
rip


----------



## lazuli

Kaiaa said:


> If 22 is old,I'm looking pretty darn good for my age



wwell youre old to me sseing as youre like. 8 years older than me B)))
kaiaa will always be cute



Sparkanine said:


> day 2 since Justin's dissapearance and no ones interested in looking.
> rip



tbt needs a new admin if he isnt found by tomorrow at dawn
i vote me.


----------



## Aradai

computertrash said:


> tbt needs a new admin if he isnt found by tomorrow at dawn
> i vote me.



never mind I'll find him (loljk)


----------



## lazuli

Sparkanine said:


> never mind I'll find him (loljk)



*W3LL 4R3NT YOU RUD3 >:OOOOO*


----------



## Aradai

computertrash said:


> *W3LL 4R3NT YOU RUD3 >:OOOOO*



:< I am sorry for my rood ways future admin


----------



## Hamusuta

*follows on twitter*

other news is meh

yolo


----------



## Ashtot

Kaiaa said:


> If 22 is old,I'm looking pretty darn good for my age



Break his legs.


----------



## kasane

Sparkanine said:


> day 2 since Justin's dissapearance and no ones interested in looking.
> rip



cue appropriate musik




liek if u cri evrytiem.


----------



## LyraVale

Sparkanine said:


> day 2 since Justin's dissapearance and no ones interested in looking.
> rip



We don't even know where to start. :'C

BTW, what is "the woods"? Is it something new, or was it something that existed last Halloween? This is my first Halloween on TBT.


----------



## kassie

LyraVale said:


> We don't even know where to start. :'C
> 
> BTW, what is "the woods"? Is it something new, or was it something that existed last Halloween? This is my first Halloween on TBT.



It existed last Halloween.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LyraVale said:


> We don't even know where to start. :'C
> 
> BTW, what is "the woods"? Is it something new, or was it something that existed last Halloween? This is my first Halloween on TBT.



Try the IRC, his ghost speaks to us.

The Woods is a board only open on Friday the 13th and Halloween, it's a "spooky" board (aka spam dump).


----------



## LyraVale

Tom said:


> Try the IRC, his ghost speaks to us.
> 
> The Woods is a board only open on Friday the 13th and Halloween, it's a "spooky" board (aka spam dump).



Oh I see...so does he give hints? Are we supposed to be actually trying to find him, or not til Halloween? lol, I'm always so dern confused! XD


----------



## Justin

There is no "hunt"/"puzzle"/"event" going on at the moment.


----------



## LyraVale

Justin said:


> There is no "hunt"/"puzzle"/"event" going on at the moment.



Hehe, found him! jk jk 

We're all a bit overzealous apparently. Can't wait til Halloween!


----------



## Justin

LyraVale said:


> Hehe, found him! jk jk
> 
> We're all a bit overzealous apparently. Can't wait til Halloween!



I mean... you didn't see me!

Nah, just want to make sure you guys aren't hunting for something that doesn't even exist. That would be cruel. I mean, we're cruel, just not *that* cruel. 

Love the eagerness though!! Need it later!


----------



## nard

/waits for friday the thirteenth


I'm so excited to see if I get cursed with the dark candy.


i see you justin


----------



## Justin

Would just like to share this funny tidbit of a peek inside the staff discussions of a new feature on TBT.  (Gamers' Lounge reorganization)







We're professionals.

_jeremy will delete this post when he sees it_



Fuzzling said:


> i see you justin



hi friend


----------



## lazuli

now ill never be an admin thanks justin


----------



## Jeremy

Justin said:


> There is no "hunt"/"puzzle"/"event" going on at the moment.



What about the free bells?


----------



## Sholee

Jeremy said:


> What about the free bells?



what free bells? O_O
is it in the OP?


----------



## Jeremy

Sholee said:


> what free bells? O_O
> is it in the OP?



Oops I mean huh nothing bye


----------



## spamurai

Jeremy said:


> Oops I mean huh nothing bye



whattttt 0_o lol


----------



## Sholee

re-re-re-read the OP and dont see anything >_<


----------



## spamurai

Sholee said:


> re-re-re-read the OP and dont see anything >_<



It'll be something to do with when the woods come back I think...


----------



## Jeremy

No, I was referring to the free bells we normally do with directs.  Anything related to Halloween hasn't started yet other than yellow candy.


----------



## Sholee

the hints i gather is that it's a link and you cant get it from reading?


----------



## lazuli

Sholee said:


> the hints i gather is that it's a link and you cant get it from reading?



--removed--


----------



## nard

computertrash said:


> --removed--




SssHHHSssshhhhHhhSSSSHh


----------



## Jeremy

Well I just edited what you said, but I checked and noticed that they've all been used up anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter now.


----------



## lazuli

thanks

you guys know what dedication is
trying to use the forums on a 3ds
why is this so difficult


----------



## Lock

Dang I dunno if I'm disappointed that there isn't something to search for or the fact that it's been confirmed. Something about reading too far between the lines was fun.  

Well I guess there was something but that one is over. 

Whats the story behind the disappearing act? I've been floating around this thread to watch something unfold or is it one of those Inception endings?


----------



## kasane

*ಠ_ಠ*


----------



## Debra

hehehe, I noticed that too.

Also revived my old Twitter account just to follow TBT.


----------



## Cory

CONSPIRACY


----------



## LyraVale

Debra said:


> hehehe, I noticed that too.
> 
> Also revived my old Twitter account just to follow TBT.



Me too, but then I realized I always forget to check in on it so it was kind of pointless...I would though, if they were going to update it a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> CONSPIRACY



O.O Spooooooky, the work of a secret and powerful guest admin perhaps?

- - - Post Merge - - -

...or I guess he could be one of us too. Aw, he loves yellow candy! How cute.


----------



## Coach

I'm pretty sure the party popper has the same background as the feathers, the one with the clouds, actually.


----------



## Kammeh

Coach said:


> I'm pretty sure the party popper has the same background as the feathers, the one with the clouds, actually.








Yup.


----------



## DaCoSim

What the heck?!?! I've been checking in all day (since last night at midnight) for the red candy, and I leave to go to the store this evening, and they stocked it AND alreDy sold out???? BOO!!!


----------



## Zane

DaCoSim said:


> What the heck?!?! I've been checking in all day (since last night at midnight) for the red candy, and I leave to go to the store this evening, and they stocked it AND alreDy sold out???? BOO!!!



Yeah there were only 50 so it went extremely fast.
But, according to Justin there should be more (that is how this is being interpreted anyway )



Justin said:


> There will be plenty of opportunities for the Red candy, so don't fret too much.


----------



## DaCoSim

Thx!


----------



## Darkbrussel

Considering the candy is gonna be in the store till end of the event, then yes there must be lots of opportunities, but it all depends on the restocking time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> Me too, but then I realized I always forget to check in on it so it was kind of pointless...I would though, if they were going to update it a lot.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> O.O Spooooooky, the work of a secret and powerful guest admin perhaps?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...or I guess he could be one of us too. Aw, he loves yellow candy! How cute.



oh and it's actually 616 which should be spooky, because people have corrected it, and 666 was wrong all along, so everything demonic or devlish with 666 are just madeup  fake now


----------



## lazuli

we have to fight to the death for red candies, is what justin totally means.


----------



## LyraVale

Darkbrussel said:


> Considering the candy is gonna be in the store till end of the event, then yes there must be lots of opportunities, but it all depends on the restocking time.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> oh and it's actually 616 which should be spooky, because people have corrected it, and 666 was wrong all along, so everything demonic or devlish with 666 are just madeup  fake now



Hmm...well I only really learned it because I saw The Omen when I was 8 or 9 (and I didn't really speak English yet, so I had no idea what was really going on, which made it EVEN more scary to me at the time lol)...anyway, the little devil spawn child had 666 on his head. Are you questioning the accuracy of FILMS! How dare you, I say.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did I miss ANOTHER restock of the red? Ugh, so I guess the rest of the candies won't be unlimited like the yellow...


----------



## B e t h a n y

Has a Halloween quest started? Are there going to be any?


----------



## oath2order

Vannilllabeth said:


> Has a Halloween quest started? Are there going to be any?



No and I don't know


----------



## VillageDweller

wow only like 6 days! A WEKKk!k!
l
halloween is on friday how coo


----------



## Danielkang2

DARK CANDY!!! disappears


----------



## sej

Where is the green candy?


----------



## oath2order

Sej said:


> Where is the green candy?



Wow, a little demanding, are we?


----------



## sej

oath2order said:


> Wow, a little demanding, are we?



Maybe a little *hides in corner*


----------



## Greninja

I'm s ok tired but I'm waiting for the green candy collectible T.T


----------



## B e t h a n y

Omg I forgot about the red candy coming out today xD, can't wait! Already 7:10pm here on Sunday lol, what about everyone else?


----------



## sej

Its the morning for me. So I have all day


----------



## B e t h a n y

Sej said:


> Its the morning for me. So I have all day



Oh I'll be here all night xD, I don't care if I have school I want... No NEED the green candy lol

Jk but I really want it..


----------



## Greninja

Vannilllabeth said:


> Omg I forgot about the red candy coming out today xD, can't wait! Already 7:10pm here on Sunday lol, what about everyone else?


It's green candy not red and it's 1:52am here ugh T.T


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Super excited for the green candy! 
It's thundering here. If I lose connection I will cry


----------



## Zulehan

Vannilllabeth said:


> Oh I'll be here all night xD, I don't care if I have school I want... No *NEED the green candy* lol
> 
> Jk but I really want it..







Just replace the ice water with green candies.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Lmao that is so me @zulehan


----------



## Danielkang2

Zulehan said:


> Just replace the ice water with green candies.


XD


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

That face though, me right now refreshing the shop xD


----------



## B e t h a n y

Greninja said:


> It's green candy not red and it's 1:52am here ugh T.T


Oh you know what I ment 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG YES THANK YOU LOL


----------



## Hyperpesta

Its 11 here and im waiting for the restock!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Just wondering was there a restock and I missed it?


----------



## SharJoY

Not since the one last night around 9-9:30 PM


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aw that sucks! I SWEAR I checked the shops last night at around 9:05 and there wasn't anything restocked besides the yellow. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But actually I have 2 of eacj candy up to date now so never mind, that's good for people who got the restock!


----------



## sej

Can't wait for green candy!


----------



## device

There was red candy restock at 1AM last night.​


----------



## Hyperpesta

Has there been any since then ? ^


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I'm waiting ;-;


----------



## sej

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I'm waiting ;-;



Were waiting ;-;


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I haven't been waiting and refreshing the screen for four hours, noooooo way.


----------



## Aradai

*GREEN CANDY GREEN CANDY GREEN CANDY*


----------



## sej

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I haven't been waiting and refreshing the screen for four hours, noooooo way.



Lol! I haven't been checking every 10 seconds either xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> *GREEN CANDY GREEN CANDY GREEN CANDY*



I NEED THE GREEN CANDY!!!!!


----------



## Aradai

I neeeeeeeed it. I want to complete my Makishima ensemble.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

The moment I fall asleep I bet there's a restock ;-; I will be so sad.


----------



## Aradai

I'm probably breaking my mouse button right now but who cares.


----------



## SharJoY

Sparkanine said:


> I'm probably breaking my mouse button right now but who cares.



LOL  My morning chuckle


----------



## Ayaya

I've just noticed the tags now lol.
Also, how many people are refreshing the shop for the candy right now...


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Not me 

But srsly, who feels better now that an even number of candies have been bought?


----------



## Aradai

this candy will never be as green as shrek


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ekkk we are all like stalking the shop and this thread hahaah. Any one have any idea of how much it'll cost? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> this candy will never be as green as shrek



And wow heh heh


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Justin we see you


----------



## Justin

Hey dudes, please use this thread for all of the candy spam discussion:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?223557-Shop-Restocks-Discussion-Chat-Thread


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Sorry, we're just excited


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh ok sorry!


----------



## Greninja

Nooo. Missed the green candy cries


----------



## Vizionari

Darn I missed out on the green candy! They always happen when I'm asleep. Hopefully I'll catch it next time...


----------



## SharJoY

Justin mentioned that there will be another restock later today.


----------



## Greninja

mysticoma said:


> Justin mentioned that there will be another restock later today.



What really? Do you know when?


----------



## SharJoY

Greninja said:


> What really? Do you know when?



He just said later today - North America timeline


----------



## PandaNikita

I fell asleep at the last minute and missed the restock ;____; I'm gonna cry


----------



## Maruchan

From the Restock Discussion thread over at the Marketplace:



Justin said:


> There will be more later today. (North America)


+ More restock on the Red Candy too when that happens.



Justin said:


> The bulk were purchased by a single person, I'll tell you that much. Curious to see if they'll show their face or fear the angry mob.  Hahaha.



^ FYI


----------



## nard

/WAITS FOR THE RESTOCK

/IS NOT MISSING IT


----------



## SharJoY

Fuzzling said:


> /WAITS FOR THE RESTOCK
> 
> /IS NOT MISSING IT



You might want to keep checking the shop, they have been releasing one at a time, so fat they have done 4 or 5 I think


----------



## Darkbrussel

they just did a restock they released 15

and i actually got one xD


----------



## nard

/missed it


/cries


----------



## Gregriii

Aww, I was in school  Next year, I supose. :3 


Just kidding, it's impossible being so unlucky D:


----------



## LyraVale

Can I ask why the shops got separated...it makes refreshing for restocks a little bit harder. :c

I mean by one extra click...but still when it's lagging it's hell.


----------



## Justin

It's explained right in this Direct.


----------



## LyraVale

Justin said:


> It's explained right in this Direct.



With all due respect, it doesn't explain why...it just says they've been split up.

I mean I get that it's more organized.

Self-edited to take out the whining.


----------



## Justin

LyraVale said:


> With all due respect, it doesn't explain why...it just says they've been split up.
> 
> I mean I get that it's more organized.
> 
> Self-edited to take out the whining.



It's not very necessary at the moment but we have grand plans for more shops in the future.


----------



## Silversea

You didn't make the word grand really big :c It would have created more hype.


----------



## FancyThat

Justin said:


> It's not very necessary at the moment but we have grand plans for more shops in the future.



Intriguing , will there be more profile customisation options to buy with TBT?


----------



## FancyThat

My iPad double posted >< apologies.


----------



## LyraVale

Silversea said:


> You didn't make the word grand really big :c It would have created more hype.



Actually I read it that way in my head anyway. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tend to read everything the mods/admins say that way...and get hyped.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I hate page glitches so I'm posting here. :V

Oh and uhh I haven't gotten any candy outside yellow waaa (am i doing it right?).


----------

